

Show HN: bloom, a wool blanket inspired by origami - bia
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/78643492/bloom-blanket

======
ginko
Wasn't there a blanket like this in the (in-)famous bedroom scene of A
Clockwork Orange?

edit:

[http://www.pixelarq.com/cwo/cwo-night.jpg](http://www.pixelarq.com/cwo/cwo-
night.jpg)

Sorta like it, at least.

~~~
malandrew
Speaking of which, anyone know where you can get those two Ludwig V. B.
posters in that image?

~~~
bia
All I could find was a disappointing mosaic version:
[http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEETHOVEN-MOSAIC-35-X25-INCH-B-W-
WAL...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEETHOVEN-MOSAIC-35-X25-INCH-B-W-WALL-POSTER-
CLOCKWORK-ORANGE-LUDWIG-VAN-/221247783479)

------
buster
What's the advantage? I only see that it might "break" earlier because of many
additional stitches, right?

~~~
Qworg
Looks beautiful. Extra loft.

------
xerophtye
Is it just me, or is $250 pretty expensive for a blanket?

~~~
bia
Yes, the Italian cashmere wool is quite expensive, as well as the shipping and
customs fees out of Spain. I wish that I could sell it for cheaper!

------
gdonelli
Neat product!

